# I found a new website to buy nail polish www.livelovepolish.com



## Barbie2 (Jul 30, 2016)

I found some cute indie brand nail polish prices around like 13 dollars shipping not included but they have some cute colors I would be interested in buying and a good range of indie brands to choose from.

I'am interested in the holographic ones specifically these ones below


----------

